# stage 1 labor??



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

My babygirl Duchess is about 61 days right now. I am not a breeder of any sort. My baby is just a slut puppy. Lol anyway, i havent been checking her temp until last night. It grossed me out and i was worried she would be uncomfortable. None the less, i checked her last night at 8pm and she was at 99.9, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected],[email protected],10:[email protected],11:[email protected],[email protected] 

What is going on?? Is she in labor? She is sleeping a lot, laying on her side all stretched out, temp dropped below 99...but shes not digging at bedding and shes still eating. Ugh im so anxious and excited that its about to kill me. This will be her second litter. She got pregnant right after my husband and i met and i happened to be staying over when she woke us up climbing off the bed. Her water broke then and 30 mins later the first pup was born. I never had to deal with wondering about this stuff 4 years ago.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If yiu woukdve soayed her after shes "slutted out" you wouldn't have this problem. And dogs arent sluts owners are just irresponsible.


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

There is no need to be a cry baby. I asked for advice. She is pregnant and its obviously too late to change that. And the slut puppy comment was a joke. Thanks for being unhelpful. Maybe these forums would help people more if there were less judgmental trolls.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Smh. So because you're obviously irresponsible that makes your dog a "slut." I call major bs. Had you given 2 craps about the dog you would've either A. Paid attention to make sure she didn't have to have not one but two litters of mutt puppies or B. you would've spayed her so you could've went ahead and not paid any attention and hoped for the best on the rest of her life.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Dogs temps drop when they're about to go into labor. Do you know what she normally is at temp wise? Of so that can help you decide. 

Also I assume to dog that stuck her is your male from your intro? I would get him neutered and he spayed as soon as she is able to be.


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Dogs temps drop when they're about to go into labor. Do you know what she normally is at temp wise? Of so that can help you decide.
> 
> Also I assume to dog that stuck her is your male from your intro? I would get him neutered and he spayed as soon as she is able to be.


I am NOT a breeder. I brought 2 children into the marriage and he brought the 2 dogs. Our male is fixed. I have asked my husband to spay our female and he hasnt. I cant make him. But i can be there for her through this. I dont know her normal temp. Its not something ive ever needed to know to my knowledge. I didnt plan on breeding her. We have agreed to spay her after this litter. Im just doing my best to take care of my dog.

Im not perfect. This forum seems like the nasty judgmental mothers forums who bash people for not cloth diapering and giving vaccines to their kids. I am trying my best to be informed. It is very unfortunate that so many people have a tendancy to be rude when someone is trying to better themselves and be more "in the know"

Thank you for your comment. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I understand you are not a breeder. I was simply asking. These kinda of posts pop up all the time. Where an unplanned litter can be avoided by proper management is all. I have an intact male in my home who I never plan to breed but just make sure he's contained. Also by not letting your dogs be outside unsupervised you can make sure they don't run off etc. we are about education here. We just see this a lot. 

Her temp is lower than normal for dogs. Some dogs are just naturally low, but I would keep an eye on her over the next 24 hours. If her temp has dropped it could be any time. Do you have the necessary things for her? I would also be prepared incase of complications. Do you have a vet on stand by you can call if an issue arises? There are a few threads on welping use the search bar at the top of the page in the blue bar to search threads. I hope you stick around here. There is a lot of great information and people on this forum check out the stickies in each section. Welcome to gp and good luck with your girl


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hahaha my first quote in my sig definitely applies here.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not being rude I'm being honest. I don't know how old the dog is but it sounds like she's young since you are calling her puppy. If I came on a "mothers forum" and asked how to tell if my 12 year old daughter was in labor, said it was her second child, and called her a slut I imagine I would get a pretty nasty response. You didn't come here asking about what to feed her, what puppy pads to use, or what collar to buy. You came here to ask how to help your mutt have another litter of mutts that the shelter is already overflowing with when it all could've been managed by containing the dog or getting her spayed. I will try and be more helpful since you are correct it's too late for a spay and abort or proper containment. Have you contacted a vet in case of complications. Have you ever delivered a litter before? Do you have her a quiet private whelping area set up where the other dog can't be near? Has she been wormed? What are you feeding her?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Duchess is my baby because i adore her but she is 5 years old. I delivered her first litter (as i said above when you were too busy judging me). She was pregnant when i started dating my husband. She is "his" dog. She is on Pedigree puppy food. I have everything for her from a proper whelping box set up to hemostats to a heating pad. Ive been researching for weeks. But this temp flux is not something im postitve about. The info ive read has been conflicting. Some say one it drops below 99 and some say it must be a consistent 97-98 temp. She is eating a bit but not much. Shes staying hydrated. She is uncomfortable and sleeping off and on. No nesting but lots of grooming. She is very needy and im happily staying close. I love her as much as my own kids. And labor for me was no joke so i feel for her. Im doing everything i can for her. I have a vet on stand by and a girlfriend who is a tech who is coming once active labor starts to give me a hand. My great uncle was a parson terrier breeder and i learned a lot from him as a kid. My husband has agreed to spay her asap which he should have done years ago. I am generally not an irresponsible pet owner. But my husband isnt taking my daughter for birth control and he wouldnt originally let me take his dog. He thought it unnecessary because of Duke being neutered until Duchess turned up pregnant again.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ladyluckmama7 said:


> I am NOT a breeder. I brought 2 children into the marriage and he brought the 2 dogs. Our male is fixed. I have asked my husband to spay our female and he hasnt. I cant make him. But i can be there for her through this. I dont know her normal temp. Its not something ive ever needed to know to my knowledge. I didnt plan on breeding her. We have agreed to spay her after this litter. Im just doing my best to take care of my dog.
> 
> Im not perfect. This forum seems like the nasty judgmental mothers forums who bash people for not cloth diapering and giving vaccines to their kids. I am trying my best to be informed. It is very unfortunate that so many people have a tendancy to be rude when someone is trying to better themselves and be more "in the know"
> 
> Thank you for your comment. I appreciate it very much.


 Don't ask a question of you're afraid of hearing the answers , and quite frankly folks here don't know you yet , why should we give two sh**s about you when it's about THE DOG?

If ya gonna cry about the answers ya got dial 1-wedontcareaboutyourhutfeelings..............that'll bring the SobSisters taxi , or you could just go catch the WWWWaaahhhhhmbulance.


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Don't ask a question of you're afraid of hearing the answers , and quite frankly folks here don't know you yet , why should we give two sh**s about you when it's about THE DOG?
> 
> If ya gonna cry about the answers ya got dial 1-wedontcareaboutyourhutfeelings..............that'll bring the SobSisters taxi , or you could just go catch the WWWWaaahhhhhmbulance.


I didnt ask anyone to care about me. I didnt even ask anyone to care about my dog. I am asking about important information pertaining to the welfare of my dog. If you dont want to ANSWER the QUESTION then dont comment on it. I DONT know any of you AND YOU DONT KNOW ME EITHER. The fact that i even give enough of a **** to ask and that i have been temping and trying to make this circumstance better should show all of you that im not in here trying to be a brat. Save your smack talk for some idiot asking "wuz up wit my ***** cuz she ready to drop dem puppies fo real"


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

How is that any stupidier than "my slut puppy is pregnant again"?


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> How is that any stupidier than "my slut puppy is pregnant again"?


Fair point. "Slut puppy" was insensitive to the situation and to my baby. It was a joke, in bad taste, but a joke none the less.

FYI Mister Puppy Police, "stupider" isnt a word.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Dogs are not sluts.... It's their owners who are either irresponsible or deliberating letting their dogs breed...(which people rarely admit to) but are trying to pretend like its not their fault...There is no one to blame but yourself. 

Great more unwanted dogs.... Good advice has been given to you. It might not be what you want to hear but it's the advice and talk you need to hear


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

No1 is playing puppy police. I just picked out one stupid point of this whole thing. I could touch on how ridiculous it is to keep calling a dog "my baby", or how you came in and told sum1 who is more than willing to help that he was a troll and being judgemental bcuz yiu came here with a problem that was 100% avoidable. Funny lots of us have unaltered females but no "accidental" litters. I have 3 unaltered males and just had a female in seasin in july.... no pups. Dont get your ego wrapped up bcuz your ego led to this litter of puppies. You couldve(and shouldve) ended the pregnancy and gor her spayed before this point. 

You have the typical give me what I want or youre a troll noob attitude that never lasts long. If you cant handle bluntness stay in your world of puppies and rainbows. "If you want sugar coating buy a candy bar"-Welder.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ladyluckmama7 said:


> I didnt ask anyone to care about me. I didnt even ask anyone to care about my dog. I am asking about important information pertaining to the welfare of my dog. If you dont want to ANSWER the QUESTION then dont comment on it. I DONT know any of you AND YOU DONT KNOW ME EITHER. The fact that i even give enough of a **** to ask and that i have been temping and trying to make this circumstance better should show all of you that im not in here trying to be a brat. Save your smack talk for some idiot asking "wuz up wit my ***** cuz she ready to drop dem puppies fo real"


 What are ya ? Stoned or just stupid? Which is it?

And don't start puffin' those feathers at me chickie , see *every* damn facet of this ya could have looked up long ago , you could had it bookmarked on your computer , printed out.....whatever.............back when you found out the dog was pregnant.

But hey , lets just wait until DAY FREAKING SIXTY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And then you're gonna get on here and run your yap when folks say EXACTLY the things that any degree of basic common sense woulda told you they'd say.

And believe me dearie , it's kinda inadvisable as a course of action for you to take the tack you did in the message I reply to.

You can BELIEVE that were I " talking smack" to you , well lets say you'd be kinda aware of it.

Bottom line? Ya want help , folks here will help if they can , but only if you ashcan that attitude and the ten ton chip on your damn shoulder.


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Dogs are not sluts.... It's their owners who are either irresponsible or deliberating letting their dogs breed...(which people rarely admit to) but are trying to pretend like its not their fault...There is no one to blame but yourself.
> 
> Great more unwanted dogs.... Good advice has been given to you. It might not be what you want to hear but it's the advice and talk you need to hear


First, i have been pro-spaying/neutering for years for unpapered dogs. Seriously, this is just crazy. Obviously, no one has actually read what ive written.

Secondly, all dogs deserve love. It is honestly sad that people see these mutts as disposable. You wouldnt have a white woman fixed so that she doesnt mate with a black man. I am honestly sickened by this "my dog is better because yours is a mutt so dont let her procreate" bs.

I am trying to get through this and get my dog fixed. I have said that already. In the mean time, i was looking for guidance. If you people werent so condescending, maybe you could see that im doing my best regardless of your nastiness. Youre all saying the same thing. Its not doing anything for anyone.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ladyluckmama7 said:


> I am trying to get through this and get my dog fixed. I have said that already. In the mean time, i was looking for guidance. If you people werent so condescending, maybe you could see that im doing my best regardless of your nastiness. Youre all saying the same thing. Its not doing anything for anyone.


 You're 'bout to drop a litter and you can't deal with *this* nastiness? How you gonna deal with the nastiness of whelping a litter?

Got wormer? basic vaccs for the pups? Med kit? What actual preps have you made?

You should have been planning for all this prior.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Check out the Adopt-a-bull section...I have a dog posted there that I pulled from the shelter. So no I don't think only papered dogs deserve a home and love. I do however think only dogs that have proven themselves as a great example of the breed, that work (or show), etc should be bred. Just because a dog has a great personality and is a good pet makes it worthy of breeding.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ladyluckmama7 said:


> First, i have been pro-spaying/neutering for years for unpapered dogs. Seriously, this is just crazy. Obviously, no one has actually read what ive written.
> 
> Secondly, all dogs deserve love. It is honestly sad that people see these mutts as disposable. You wouldnt have a white woman fixed so that she doesnt mate with a black man. I am honestly sickened by this "my dog is better because yours is a mutt so dont let her procreate" bs.
> 
> I am trying to get through this and get my dog fixed. I have said that already. In the mean time, i was looking for guidance. If you people werent so condescending, maybe you could see that im doing my best regardless of your nastiness. Youre all saying the same thing. Its not doing anything for anyone.


Um nobody said that mutts weren't good dogs we just said they shouldn't be allowed to breed UNLESS its for a working purpose. For that matter the majority of registered dogs shouldn't be bred either. I have multiple mutts ALL fixed. They are family and I love them. I have multiple registered intact dogs. They are all properly contained. No litters. I'll tell ya right now my mutts get the same food, same love, same interaction, same vet care, and same preventatives as ALL of my other dogs. $1800 dog and the free mutt are treated equal at my house.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

OldDog said:


> What are ya ? Stoned or just stupid? Which is it?
> 
> And don't start puffin' those feathers at me chickie , see *every* damn facet of this ya could have looked up long ago , you could had it bookmarked on your computer , printed out.....whatever.............back when you found out the dog was pregnant.
> 
> ...


Did i know better than to even ask for information? Yes. Do i do it regardless because i love my dog? Yes.

I looked up tons of info over the last few weeks. The issue that im having is that info is conflicting, as ive said. Some say any drop below 99 and it is only 12-24h. Other info says it must stay 97-98 consistently.

Now ive asked for 5 days off work to be here and help Duchess and Im just wondering which info would be more accurate for her. Yes, im cracking because i keep getting *****ed at even though ive basically begged forgiveness and repeated myself for everyone.

And eff that, my dog is my baby. I only have one female. She isnt in some kennel. She sleeps with me and cuddles with me and she knows im her mommy as much as a human can be. I dont want to make money and expand her line yadda yadda. To me this is very personal and im a nervous wreck for her.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

wow, lucky momma, dont turn around and look,
because your ass has just been handed to you............

it takes 63 days, i know it ranges a little but 99.9% are 63days,
keep an eye on her, she'll have a plug of blood come out, and when she gets with in

12-24 hrs she wont eat anymore, make sure you take her out side to empty out,

otherwise it could be a mess, it can also take up to, notice i said, up to 24hrs
to whelp the pups, anything after that, call your vet, he should be aware of your situation

just in case you need him.

then when this is over, SLAP THE SNOT out of your POS boyfriend for letting this happen.

your best bet is CULL the whole litter, ASAP except one, thats just so the momma dont 
have a bad sense of well-being, this isnt her fault.

then either cull her or get her fixed, whatever you do, its doing us all a favor


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Alright We have made the issue claer of irresponsible owners allowing dogs to be bred. I get it. Now lets get back to the topic at hand and any one who has whelped a litter or can send this lady a link to how and what to be looking for should do so if not move on...


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

OldDog said:


> You're 'bout to drop a litter and you can't deal with *this* nastiness? How you gonna deal with the nastiness of whelping a litter?
> 
> Got wormer? basic vaccs for the pups? Med kit? What actual preps have you made?
> 
> You should have been planning for all this prior.


I have wormer. They will be vetted for their shots unless i decide to purchase the vaccs. I know how to administer them under the back neck skin. I HAVE been planning for all of this prior. I have everything i need to deliver them including a vet on stand by and a tech friend on call once shes stage 2. The whelping box is ready and so are hemostats and clotting powder and string to mark them. Sorry that i have a slight aversion to putting things up my dogs poop chute. Ive had two kids, and i delivered pups with my great uncle.


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

surfer said:


> wow, lucky momma, dont turn around and look,
> because your ass has just been handed to you............
> 
> it takes 63 days, i know it ranges a little but 99.9% are 63days,
> ...


Haha  im trying to hold my own. This is important to me. I know that its supposed to be 63 days but i also know this is her 2nd litter and my second kid came sooner so it would stand to.reason hers might too. Idk. Thats why im asking. She stopped eating about 2pm and its almost 6. Shes panting a little more, but im not feeling a rock hard stomach. And yes, we are cuddling and i would know if she was having hard contractions. The pups are pretty active.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ladyluckmama7 said:


> I have wormer. They will be vetted for their shots unless i decide to purchase the vaccs. I know how to administer them under the back neck skin. I HAVE been planning for all of this prior. I have everything i need to deliver them including a vet on stand by and a tech friend on call once shes stage 2. The whelping box is ready and so are hemostats and clotting powder and string to mark them. Sorry that i have a slight aversion to putting things up my dogs poop chute. Ive had two kids, and i delivered pups with my great uncle.


 Ok so you may be a bit ahead of the game. A point about vaccs , just pony up at the front and buy a 25 dose box , you'll save a lot of money over the vet and you'll be in control of the when of admin.

You're at 61 days , might as well not get too nervous , it's going to happen , and quite likely the bitch is going to do most of the work for you. Since you've already done the other prep then I'd imagine you've also got a dry warm and quiet place for the whelping......


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Ok so you may be a bit ahead of the game. A point about vaccs , just pony up at the front and buy a 25 dose box , you'll save a lot of money over the vet and you'll be in control of the when of admin.
> 
> You're at 61 days , might as well not get too nervous , it's going to happen , and quite likely the bitch is going to do most of the work for you. Since you've already done the other prep then I'd imagine you've also got a dry warm and quiet place for the whelping......


As i said, i did my homework. Ivebeen obsessed with reading anything and everything that might help. The ONLY thing im unsure about is this whole temp theory. I dont think my Unkie ever worried about that. He died 4 years ago and ifhe was here id just ask him. He would have made my man spay duchess. He was a very responsible breeder with a sixth sense about dogs.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

and keep them at at least 90 degrees for 10 days, i'm sure you know this,

they CAN NOT produce body heat uhtil then

if your unkie was so big in the dogs, who was he?????????

i promise some of us might have known him


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

surfer said:


> and keep them at at least 90 degrees for 10 days, i'm sure you know this,
> 
> they CAN NOT produce body heat uhtil then
> 
> ...


Heating pad? Check. Towels so the puppies dont overheat? Double check.

Luther Moore from Gallipolis, Ohio. He was 74 and he raised Rat Terriers and Parson Russell Terriers, all registered with good lines.

I may not know everything about breeding but im no novice either. Ive helped whelp about 10 litters since i was 12 years old and i was allowed to help.

When did people start using temperature to gauge labor? We did it the hillbilly way...checking her vulva and nesting behavior, etc.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

us too, 

and you might be surprized how many bulldog people are running with 'rat terriers'
now.

and they swear they are just like the bulldogs of old,
especially in ohio.

can you still own them leagally there?


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thats pretty cool.  Yes, you can still own them legally here with insurance. But there are people pushing for changes in breed selective legislation here, like everywhere else. 
Im sure we all know that bully breeds were originally known as baby sitters and superior family companions and protectors. I couldnt believe the ignorance one of my female coworkers exhibited when i mentioned that i owned pit mixes. She was appalled that i would be so reckless as to have pits around my 6 and 8 year old children. But ive met a few vets that said they would handle a bully over a chihuahua ANY DAY. lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LadyLuck... if you're used to the "hillbilly" way of gauging labor, then disregard the temperature bit and just watch mama dog. In all my experiences (my mother bred chihuahuas, and yes she's a BYB), we always just went off when the dog was nesting, quit eating, and was actively in labor. Don't worry about mama's temp at this point. Just do what you know. There's always going to be conflicting information as every dog is different, just like every woman is different when she's in labor. I recently delivered my 4th child (3 weeks ago), and this labor/delivery was much different than my previous 3 were. Maybe it had something to do with having a boy this time, where my previous 3 were girls, or maybe it was just because my body is seasoned at labor/delivery. I hope to see an update soon on the mama and the pups. As was previously suggested, after the litter is dropped, cull the pups and the mama (spay/neuter) so that this cycle can no longer continue.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ladyluckmama7 said:


> Heating pad? Check. Towels so the puppies dont overheat? Double check.
> 
> Luther Moore from Gallipolis, Ohio. He was 74 and he raised Rat Terriers and Parson Russell Terriers, all registered with good lines.
> 
> ...


 Yeah , *real* Russells , working ones if I remember correctly , and I I recall equally correctly his Ratties were Deckers , working ones.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

SE LUCKY MOMMA, its not as bad as you thought,
you might be surprized, how much knowledge there is on this website,

yes, even the women too............................

which, i kind of like, that way all perspectives are covered, and there are some dudes on here, that blow me away, with their knowledge, even the ones the disagree with
one another.

and not just knowledge in bulldogs either,
you missed a good thread a couple of days ago, talking about conspiracy's.

it was very interesting. 

but, i'll tell you this tho, if you ask a question, dont complain about the responses you get...........

another, dont ask if you already have your mind made up, and are just trying to verify
your on theory. because you will get found out, and burned at the stake


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Yeah , *real* Russells , working ones if I remember correctly , and I I recall equally correctly his Ratties were Deckers , working ones.


You knew my Unkie??? Yes, working dogs. He raised fine ones. I spent my favorite times of my childhood on that old farm in Bidwell.


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Fair enough, surfer. Ive been very stressed out. Im naturally an anxious person and ive been on edge because Duchess is freaking huge. Im sorry for being a snappy brat. My unk would have told me to relax and let mother nature take its course. Lol im not good at relaxing.  i need a beer but its like 1:30. Haha oh gosh. Conspiracy theories...dont get me started...my husband and i are into urban homesteading. When the government takes a crap or the zombies come, im not going down without a fight. I can veggies and we will be slaughtering our pig fairly soon. She ate some of our chickens...long story.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Alright We have made the issue claer of irresponsible owners allowing dogs to be bred. I get it. Now lets get back to the topic at hand and any one who has whelped a litter or can send this lady a link to how and what to be looking for should do so if not move on...


Well said... I believe I see flowers pop up where a beatin dead horse once lay... LOL


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Well said... I believe I see flowers pop up where a beatin dead horse once lay... LOL


:rofl: And they're very pretty flowers, aren't they!?

Sorry, couldn't resist that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

i nicely tried to say something to warn her in the intro she posted also - didnt read tha thread but figured the ones there had it handled!!
gotta stop n smell the roses!! 
sayin goes like this

son - where you spit, grass never grows again. kinda same concept.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ladyluckmama7 said:


> Duchess is my baby because i adore her but she is 5 years old. *I delivered her first litter* (as i said above when you were too busy judging me). She was pregnant when i started dating my husband. She is "his" dog. She is on Pedigree puppy food. I have everything for her from a proper whelping box set up to hemostats to a heating pad. Ive been researching for weeks. But this temp flux is not something im postitve about. The info ive read has been conflicting. Some say one it drops below 99 and some say it must be a consistent 97-98 temp. She is eating a bit but not much. Shes staying hydrated. She is uncomfortable and sleeping off and on. No nesting but lots of grooming. She is very needy and im happily staying close. I love her as much as my own kids. And labor for me was no joke so i feel for her. Im doing everything i can for her. I have a vet on stand by and a girlfriend who is a tech who is coming once active labor starts to give me a hand. My great uncle was a parson terrier breeder and i learned a lot from him as a kid. My husband has agreed to spay her asap which he should have done years ago. I am generally not an irresponsible pet owner. But my husband isnt taking my daughter for birth control and he wouldnt originally let me take his dog. He thought it unnecessary because of Duke being neutered until Duchess turned up pregnant again.


this isn't even her FIRST litter? You have done this before!?? Why did you not see in your research you could have spayed her before she gave birth instead of contributing more mutts to the world. Especially if money is tight how do you plan paying or administering all necessary shots and getting all the puppies spayed and neutered before they get homes?

Generally not an irresponsible owner, you either are or you aren't. Put some big girl panties on and deal with it. Coming on public forum where we try and educate numbers people all the time about what YOU are just coming here to discuss. Why do you not have a vet on speed dial, what if she pushes too long and you need an emergency C section? Your vet should be answering all the questions and concerns, we are not vets.

What are you going to do with all the puppies? That's what I care about...


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Why can't you call your vet tech friend and ask her these questions? That's is what I'm currently going to school for and it's considered " basic " information in our husbandry class. 

It just doesn't make sense to not use such a great resource of information.


----------

